# Will a XXL Tarmac fit me?



## WillsDad (Aug 30, 2004)

I'm really interested in a Tarmac, but am 6' 4" with a short torso and long arms and legs. My current bike measures 83 cm from top of the seat to center of the crank. Even on the XXL Tarmac (58 cm seat tube) that would be at least 25 cm of exposed seat post (if I did the math right). Is that too much? Do I risk breaking a seatpost?

I'm also trying to find a bike that minimizes the seat to handlebar drop. My current bike has a 12cm of drop. Would the Tarmac geometry be able to lessen that?

Thanks!


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

WillsDad said:


> I'm really interested in a Tarmac, but am 6' 4" with a short torso and long arms and legs. My current bike measures 83 cm from top of the seat to center of the crank. Even on the XXL Tarmac (58 cm seat tube) that would be at least 25 cm of exposed seat post (if I did the math right). Is that too much? Do I risk breaking a seatpost?
> 
> I'm also trying to find a bike that minimizes the seat to handlebar drop. My current bike has a 12cm of drop. Would the Tarmac geometry be able to lessen that?
> 
> Thanks!


Keeping in mind these are rough measurements, 'top to rails', a Toupe saddle is about 5 cm's. On a Spec Pave seatpost, from minimum insertion line to where the rails install measures about 26 cm's. Using the 61 cm frameset's 58 cm seat tube, if you add the 26 cm's for the post and 5 cm's for the saddle, the theoretical max saddle height would be 89 cm's, so it'll accomodate your saddle height of 83.

Beyond that, given your description of your proportions, I dont think anyone could confidently say that a 61 would be a good fit for you. All things considered, you need to visit a reputable bike shop and work with a knowledgeable fitter. Fit is just too important to guess at.

Lastly, a simple method of determining saddle to bar drop is (using your current bike for reference) measure from the bottom of your HT to top of stem and note that number. Now, we already know that the 61 cm Tarmac's HTL is 230. It's equipped with a 8mm cone and two spacers totalling 28 mm's. Allow 40 mm's for the stem and the total length (bottom of HT to top of stem) equals 298. Comparing this number with your current set up will give you an idea of how the Tarmac will compare - at least in stock form. You can always change stem angles and spacers, but in general it's easier to lower bars than raise them, unless you don't mind the look of 'flipped up' stems.

EDIT: One variable with estimating Tarmac's total HTL is the Comp and Elite models use taller cones (25 mm's as opposed to 8 mm's) so keep that in mind if you're interested in those models.


----------



## WillsDad (Aug 30, 2004)

Thanks for the info. It was very helpful. I went and got fit on my existing ride (Colnago C40 HP) and learned what I had thought, my seat to bar drop is too large. The fitter installed a 17 degree stem in the positive rise position and I'm still at least 1cm short. Based on your info above, I can pick up 2cm's of height with the Tarmac. That gets me a lot closer to my optimal position without the unattractive positive rise stem.Looking at some of the other posts, the 2010 Tarmac looks like quite a ride and quite a deal! Now if I can only convince my wife that the new frame is a necessity......


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

WillsDad said:


> Thanks for the info. It was very helpful. I went and got fit on my existing ride (Colnago C40 HP) and learned what I had thought, my seat to bar drop is too large. The fitter installed a 17 degree stem in the positive rise position and I'm still at least 1cm short. Based on your info above, I can pick up 2cm's of height with the Tarmac. That gets me a lot closer to my optimal position without the unattractive positive rise stem.Looking at some of the other posts, the 2010 Tarmac looks like quite a ride and quite a deal! Now if I can only convince my wife that the new frame is a necessity......


Glad I could help. As far as convincing your wife... well... you're on your own there, I'm afraid.


----------



## trobriand (Apr 2, 2009)

If this info is helpful. I'm 6'4" with a 36.5" inseam and I ride a Tarmac 58cm. I tried the 61cm, but it felt too big. I've new to cycling, but I've been riding for 3.5 months and feel pretty comfortable.


----------



## gclark (Apr 7, 2009)

I am 6'4" 34" inseam.I ride a 64cm Roubaix and it is perfect.Bike fit is the most important thing.have fun!!!!!


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

I'll add another data-point. I'm 6'4.5" with the same 83cm top-saddle to centre-BB distance as you. I ride a 58cm XL Tarmac 2009 (55cm actual seat tube) though I will admit that this fit is at the extreme end of the fit curve. The 61cm Tarmac would have been the natural fit for me. I have ~24cm of seat post (using the stock seat post) showing from the top of the clamp to the rails, and there's around 1-2cm of further extension before I hit the limit. This is about three fists of seat-post using the more traditional measurement unit! 

I have had no problems at all with that amount of seat-post showing. The LBS said it would be fine. In fact, they said that this would maximize the vertical compliance! Side note: this amount of exposed seat-post would be pretty common on a mountain bike frame and those are abused much more than a road bike (though almost always an Al seat-post of course).

The reason I went with the smaller frame was to get the shorter top tube, which has turned out to be the critical dimension for me on bike fit. I ended up with around 11cm of saddle to bar drop using 2cm of spacers, and an 84 degree, 130mm stem (in the down orientation). With the 61cm frame I would probably have close to no spacers and would have used a 110 stem. In retrospect I could have gone either way but I'm happy with the decision that I took.


----------



## WillsDad (Aug 30, 2004)

*So here's the end to my story...*

Thanks to all for your input on this thread. Turns out that the answer to my question "will a xxl Tarmac fit me" is no. Taking the forums advice, I went and got a professional fit, which was a fun and educational experience. Per my fitting, I require a frame with a LONG head tube. The fitter recommended either the Roubaix, Serotta Fierte or a custom build. After looking at all the options and taking a few test rides, I decided on the Roubaix.

I went with the 2010 Pro frame, built up with Campagnolo Centaur, Ritchey stem and bar, Thomson seat post, Fizik saddle, Mavic Ksyrium elite wheels, Vredestein Fortezza TriComp tires and Look Keo carbon pedals. Here's a pic. Still fine tuning the fit as this set up allows me room to maneuver.

Took it out for it's inaugural ride today. Love it!

Thanks again to all for your input.


----------



## singlespeedbuss (Aug 6, 2009)

Sweeet!


----------



## sike1000 (Aug 4, 2009)

Hi WillsDad, bike look really good. I'm 6'5" with 38" inseam and thing about one but must ordered it without trying it. 

How long is uncut fork steerer tube on your bike?


----------



## gclark (Apr 7, 2009)

Thats cool!!! I love mine too! For 2010 specialized came out w/a xxl transition.Gota have one!


----------

